# best coondog breed?



## beagler101

i have a bunch of buddies that come over and run their dogs at the house. each 1one has a different breed of dog, redbone, english redtick, walker, black and tan, and bluetick. i asked wich is the best breed, i didnt really know i just go with em. but they all start arguing and cant get an answer out of any of em because they'll just about defend their breed to the death, but i was just wondering wich would be the best all around dog?


----------



## Murphy

The best breed is the one under a tree like this....


----------



## Prorain

x2 on that.


----------



## poolecw

There is no "best" breed.  A coon dog is what you make out of it.  A dog's potential is directly related to its owner's dedication.


----------



## Beagle Stace

Going to take a wild guess here and say the breed that one feeds that can consistantly run a good track and put ole Mr. coon up the tree. And blow the top out till owner arrives on scene.


----------



## GACOONDOG

Coondogs are like trucks everyone likes somthing different.That is why their is more than one breed.All breeds are a little different.You just have to find what you like best.I like leopard dogs because they can show me alot of coons and not have to go 2 miles to do it.Everyone has their own opion.


----------



## bowkill71

different for everybody just depends on what u like about the dawg all around (blueticks)


----------



## Kicking Bird

There's Great Coon Dawg's In all Breed's, And like the other's have said you gotta put some "Time In The Wood's" and a well Bred Dawg Is going to be easy to train/Start If you give It lot's of Time In the Wood's and not setting In the Kennel, My preferance Is a Well bred Kemmer Cur or a Leopard Cur, But I'm a Cur Dawg kinda Hunter ! But the Well bred Hound Breed's are Great also Walker's & Bluetick's & Black & Tan's & Plott's are my Favorite's, And you cant leave out the Redbone's & English Hound's,


----------



## HoCoLion91

I agree that there is good dogs in all breeds, but I was always partial to a black and tan.


----------



## GAnaturalist

It also depends on how you want to hunt. Pleasure hunting ? or competition hunting ? if pleasure hunting....what is pleasure hunting to you ? Close in, medium, or deep hunter ? are you young, middle aged, or old as the hills ? Do you like long walks ? etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Murphy

Just for the record the coon in that pic was looking down at me and a Bluetick!


----------



## poolecw

Murphy said:


> Just for the record the coon in that pic was looking down at me and a Bluetick!



As if there was any doubt!


----------



## wacotitanic

there is truth with what everyone said it all depends on how the handle deals with his/ her dog any dog can be a great coondawg... i have two different breeds in my pen right now blue tick(3 yrs) english/ redtick (17 mnths) which is 2 wins away from grand show champ... but i was raised with walker dogs


----------



## bowkill71

Murphy said:


> Just for the record the coon in that pic was looking down at me and a Bluetick!



i figured so haha


----------



## tim scott

for years i was partial to the black and tans or the blue ticks. then my girl friend picked up this little terrier cross.... cute little 16lb curlly haired lap dog. this little dog took to coons like flies on s... he hates them and everything else that comes in his yard..... it's kinda funny to watch the little fellow jump a coon.... he doesn't make any noise til he's right on them... then he sounds like the biggest hound around... then he nips them on the butt and it's straight up the nearest tree. he has gotten a coon a night if i take him out.... has done this for over two years now. but lately i have a problem with him.... i think it's boredom on his part but he's stopped doing any barking at all..... he seems to think it's more fun to surprise them with the butt nip.... makes the coon squeel like a pig. he's so little and can move silently, has the best sense of smell and the best night vision of any animal i've ever seen... has no problem sneaking up on them. he's also fast enough to get in, nip them and get away with no chance of the coon touching him. i can't tell you how many hundreds of coons he's treed.
so any dog will hunt if he wants to...
tim


----------



## 1222DANO

tim scott said:


> for years i was partial to the black and tans or the blue ticks. then my girl friend picked up this little terrier cross.... cute little 16lb curlly haired lap dog. this little dog took to coons like flies on s... he hates them and everything else that comes in his yard..... it's kinda funny to watch the little fellow jump a coon.... he doesn't make any noise til he's right on them... then he sounds like the biggest hound around... then he nips them on the butt and it's straight up the nearest tree. he has gotten a coon a night if i take him out.... has done this for over two years now. but lately i have a problem with him.... i think it's boredom on his part but he's stopped doing any barking at all..... he seems to think it's more fun to surprise them with the butt nip.... makes the coon squeel like a pig. he's so little and can move silently, has the best sense of smell and the best night vision of any animal i've ever seen... has no problem sneaking up on them. he's also fast enough to get in, nip them and get away with no chance of the coon touching him. i can't tell you how many hundreds of coons he's treed.
> so any dog will hunt if he wants to...
> tim


 



this is very true. when i was 12 or so my dad used to hunt with this man named skipper and he had hounds but he also had chow mutts and beagle mixes that would tree coons. he trained all kinds of mutts he said a dog was a dog but he lived way back in the mountains and didn't meet people which was probly a good thing. its just like everyone said the best dog is the one that'll be under a coon and for which is the better breed it just depends on what color you like and could find yourself defending till death. then find which type of dog you want if it hunts deep,close,medium will depend alot on the breeding.


----------



## rivercritter

i coon hunted alot when i was yunger and my grampa was gettin a new dog every day it seemed like. he got a black and tan mtn cur cross and it was the best dog ive ever coon hunted with. there aint a breed i dont guess that i havent seen hunt but he was a sure enuff coon slayer. its all the dog. it takes woods time and good handlin but some dogs every now and then ar just an ace.


----------



## holler tree

Murphy said:


> Just for the record the coon in that pic was looking down at me and a Bluetick!



how many DAYS did it take you to tree it ??


----------



## Kicking Bird

tim scott said:


> for years i was partial to the black and tans or the blue ticks. then my girl friend picked up this little terrier cross.... cute little 16lb curlly haired lap dog. this little dog took to coons like flies on s... he hates them and everything else that comes in his yard..... it's kinda funny to watch the little fellow jump a coon.... he doesn't make any noise til he's right on them... then he sounds like the biggest hound around... then he nips them on the butt and it's straight up the nearest tree. he has gotten a coon a night if i take him out.... has done this for over two years now. but lately i have a problem with him.... i think it's boredom on his part but he's stopped doing any barking at all..... he seems to think it's more fun to surprise them with the butt nip.... makes the coon squeel like a pig. he's so little and can move silently, has the best sense of smell and the best night vision of any animal i've ever seen... has no problem sneaking up on them. he's also fast enough to get in, nip them and get away with no chance of the coon touching him. i can't tell you how many hundreds of coons he's treed.
> so any dog will hunt if he wants to...
> tim



A well bred Hunting Terrier has a Prey Drive second to NONE ! I had a 12 Pound Jack Russell that was a Coon Killer he didnt Nip them If he caught a Coon on the ground It was on and he would Kill It, He would lock on the underside of the neck and Shake & Spin In circle's untill Mr. Coon was Dead ! A Well Bred Jack Russell & Patterdale & Jagdterrier's are Excellent Coon Dawg's for Barn Hunting & Brush Pile's and Ground Den's, There are lot's of Hunter's useing American Pit Bull Terrier's & Airedale's also and Cross Bred Dawg's with all the Terrier Breed's listed above with Excellent result's,


----------



## Murphy

holler tree said:


> how many DAYS did it take you to tree it ??



Less than ten minutes and 30 feet from the truck.....


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco

I have to say I'm surprised how this thread has turned out. I figured everyone would've taken the opportunity to bash alot the breeds just because they prefer one or another. Everyone has preferences you just have decide for yourself what yours is. If you hunt with your buddies and their dogs, you should have a good idea of your choosing between. Good Luck.


----------



## NCHillbilly

80% of the dogs of all breeds are pretty much worthless. I've seen really good coon dogs in all the breeds (even walkers), and a lot of worthless ones in all of them.


----------



## Arrow3

Ive owned good walkers, blueticks , and english dogs....By far the best for me was the english dogs....


----------



## GA DAWG

Well you see I couldn't let the blues out do the spotted dogs. I've read and heard some say a coon want climb a pine tree. If you put enough heat on em. Its climb what's close or die lol.


----------



## Murphy

How much did Clyde charge you for that pic? 

I've had alot of coon climb pine trees out at Chicksawhatchee WMA they always seem to run to the pines or the waist deep swamp out there....


----------



## Mistrfish

I hunted with a lot of dogs back in the day but best one I ever had was a Redtick.  I traded a Double barrel shotgun for him as a 3 month old pup at a UKC hunt.   Made lots of money with him back when coon hides were worth something.  Was offered thousands of dollars for him when he was finished but never sold him.  Ended up giving him to my uncle when i moved to Ga.


----------



## xxxchevymannxxx

cha cha said red bone


----------



## Hawghunter89

i hunted with 2 black and tans and a walker they done good


----------



## Prorain

Well as you can read in my signature what I run and that it was I prefer,I haven't even thought of having another breed in my yard.I have all the fun I can stand with my brindle hounds.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Theres nice ones and bad ones in all breeds. I prefer Blueticks. I also like a medium hunter. There are times when I say I wish I had one go until it had a coon, but them times when I have been with one and ended up in stranger property or running dogs down it gets old sometimes. I figure if they hunt 6-800 yds out and havent hit a track come on back and well go somewhere else. I also like a cold nose dog and you tend to find them in Blues, B&T, Plotts, English, and some Walkers. I have just hunted with more Blues that suit me than anything else. 

You can find what you like in any breed. Just research the lines of dogs you are intersted..not just the parents but several generations behind it. Find someone that has been breeding the same line of dogs with sucess. Not the backyard breeders that just breed dogs with no research. Look at the Utchmans, Dave Dean with the Hammer lines, Ed Mead with Jet line in the Blues..been breeding a family of dogs a long time with great sucess..Russ Downing as well, House dogs in Walkers as well as Joe Newlin with his line. There are people that have been breeding and hunting a family of dogs and know them like the back of there hand. These are the kind of people to try and find a good pup from.  Not saying there are not good ones out of others but these type of people constantly produce nice dogs..not just one good one out of a litter of duds. If your looking for a good older dog, find one that came from a cross that has many good dogs out of it instead of that one.

Mark Wilcox has been breeding some very nice blues here in GA. Alot dont have any fancy titles, but are coondawgs and he knows what a coon dog is and has been producing some nice dogs. He is one that knows the history behind his dogs and has been breeding what he hunts and hunts what he breeds. This is where you find the good ones with those type people. 

Anyway enough of my rambling. Should get the jist of things. Dont waste time..look for a solid line of dogs and someone who knows them back and forth. Hunt with the parents, and offspring if you can. Research..is key do that and you will be far ahead and more likely to find something nice the first time.


----------

